# bye-bye....



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

hi folks

by the end of november my garden railroad will be gone. most of my g-scale models are already sold. i will just keep a few cp rail models. but i will continue my n-scale modelling.

i have a few horrible months behind me. the emergency crew had to pick me up several times. i suffer from panic attacks caused by a massive burn-out. currently i'm on medical treatment calming me down. i could sleep the whole day. according to the doctors it will take months for full recovery. ok, it took me years to come this far. i did some calculations. in the last 15 years i worked some 12'000 hours overtime. last 12 years i additionally was on stand-by 24 hours a day 365 days a year. most of the time i did sleep less than 5 hours a day. now my body seems to strike back. 

this made me take some decisions. i will move by the end of november. after more than 10 years i will finally live together with my girlfriend and her kids. i will have a hobby room suitable for n-scale.
then i canceled my mba study. this will greatly reduce stress and leave a lot more of freetime. more time for relaxing, spend with the family, spend with trains.
i will work 50% for an unlimited amount of time.
i will do some sports.
i will take more care of my work-life balance.
i will finally start to listen to my body/health.

i will occasionally read the posts in this forum. but most likely i will not be able to contribute much.


take care you all. thanks for the good time i had here.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. 

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope the way ahead is smooth for you. There is no substitute for family and health, above all time grows short with the passage of time. 

R P and A


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to see you go, Sandro... Pressure can be a terrible thing. Been there, done that. It's much better now and hope you can find the slow down as well... 

Drop in now and then to see what's happening..


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang....sorry to hear that. Hope things get better for you.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck, Sandro! 

Make time to do cool stuff like riding behind this engine:

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=204779&nseq=10


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

You've taken the first step, you've realised there is MORE to life than work. Money is nice to have, but LOVE is better... and it's free. (Then again, I've never HAD a barrelful of money to really make an honest comparison...)

Trains is trains, ain't no reason you can't still stop in...We "blacksmiths" might rib you "watchmakers" from time to time, but from THIS end, at least, it's mostly in fun. Besides, isn't "N" really "Gn7.5" in disguise? hehe


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Sandro Take care, and hope you get better. Hope to see you on the N scale boards.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Health first, trains later, take care.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about you leaving. Hope you will return and let us know how your doing. i can relate to the stressed out business. Guess thats why I retired at 62. Life to short not to be able to enjoy some free time. Money is not everything . I may be limited in what I do but sure is nice not to even worry. Ones health comes first take care and come visit when you can. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Like Stan said, sorry to see you go, but post and say hi! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am very sorry to see you leave the LS hobby. You have been here at MLS a long time. Many of the more recent members do not know how active you were, contributing some very fascinating posts. I certainly hope you will once again find time some time in the future to visit Alaska and stop on by here as you did once before. Of all the on-line large scale participants (not just in this MLS forum) you were one of _ONLY_ two to take the time and effort and expense to visit my relatively remote corner of the world. I sincerely appreciated that. It turned out that you are an adventurous person possessing a wonderful intellectual curiosity as well as one of particularly generous spirit. You will be missed here. As for myself, I hope to see you again up here if you ever can find the means and time to return for another great visit. 

My regards,
--Ron


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow Sorry to hear this. Please stop by MLS often and let us know how you are doing. We will miss you


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Sandro, 

This Forum is new to me, but I always appreciated hearing from you and reading your posts on the Aristo Fourm that I formerly had participated in. 
I've noticed many folks seem to go from N scale to G and now it appears you are returning to N. I have often wondered about this relationship - it being such opposites in size. 
All the best to you and please drop in now and then. 

-Ted


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

ssacher.. 

I can really empathise. I have walked that road myself, Not as far down the road as you described, but I can truly feel you pain. PLEASE take care of yourself. All you described with regards to the steps you are taking are great steps. You'll be suprised how regular exercise can not only help you physically, but mentally as well. Find you passion and enjoy your life. I was lucky enough to find work in a field that I'd glady do for free (don't tell my boss). Now I never go to work, I just go share my love of the outdoors with people and get paid well for it. 

Keep us posted on you progress and know you are not alone. Live well my friend.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Sandro,

Sorry to hear of your problems and of you leaving G scale. Take care of your self, and good luck with the N scale layout.
Pop in and let us know how your doing.

chuckger


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

hi folks


thanks for all your kind words. i don't leave g-scale completely. i will keep some of my cp rail stuff. maybe i will have a garden layout again. you never know.

in the meantime i will occasionally drop in and follow some of the topics.




for all of you who want to stay in contact feel free to register at www.cp-forum.net (please use the same nick name. this makes it easier for me since there are quite many forum spammers out there)
otherwise just send an email to [email protected] 





ron,
one day we will have another beer together. promised ! maybe 2009, maybe 2010. i have no idea. but i will return for sure. in the meantime i would appreciate it if we could stay in contact.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 10/15/2008 7:00 PM

I am very sorry to see you leave the LS hobby. You have been here at MLS a long time. Many of the more recent members do not know how active you were, contributing some very fascinating posts. I certainly hope you will once again find time some time in the future to visit Alaska and stop on by here as you did once before. Of all the on-line large scale participants (not just in this MLS forum) you were one of _ONLY_ two to take the time and effort and expense to visit my relatively remote corner of the world. I sincerely appreciated that. It turned out that you are an adventurous person possessing a wonderful intellectual curiosity as well as one of particularly generous spirit. You will be missed here. As for myself, I hope to see you again up here if you ever can find the means and time to return for another great visit. 

My regards,
--Ron




I totally echo Ron's sentiments in his post, Sandro, and wish you all the very best in the time to come. Take care and enjoy life, it's the only one we get!

Best wishes

tac & ig 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Sandro, 

I think your story resonates with many of us who have burnt the candle at both ends--best of luck getting things back in balance. 
I will never forget your emails of about six years ago, when you sent me pictures of the Catatonk Shay being built--trying to tempt me to the dark side of live steam--it worked of course! 
Take care and be sure to give us the occasional update. 

Keith


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

The very best of luck, like some others I've been there, done that with two spells of panic attacks in the past.You will get through it and come out better than ever the other side.I have been told that I will be on the medication for life but its a small price to pay for getting my life back.Don't give up the trains they are a great way to unwind. 
Regards 
Bunny


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow. Sounds like you're on the "right track" to getting your life back. Good luck!


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Best of luck to you. May good healing come your way. 

Terl


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

I do not know you but I feel I relate to you. I too have had a few life changing experiances over the past year or so. Mine came to a head within the last couple of months. I finally sought after much needed help for what I life had dealt me. Had it not been for the help I recieved I doubt I would be writing this comment. All I can say is stick to what your gut tells you and do not listen to or react to what you think other may think of you. You are the only one in control of your future and that is all that counts in the end. Lots of luck and stick to this hobby for it is what keeps your mind at ease and your heart safe. 

Glen


----------

